# Ca Cherry Pollination



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Has anybody ever done Cherry pollination in Ca? How is it on the bees?


----------



## JCA Beeswax Processing (Feb 18, 2012)

It can be very hard on bees. Fungicides are huge issue with cherries.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Trevor Mansell said:


> Has anybody ever done Cherry pollination in Ca? How is it on the bees?


The out of state guys and their best friends the guys with the red flags have ruined that market pert-n-ner for old time Californians in northern California. Not sure about down south. We haven't done it for years as the bees build best away from the competition, the sprays and the messed up hives you get from one more move. Getting them out of the Almonds and into queen, split, package, and spring build up rotation sure beats the cherry option for us. It also comes without any additional nights out with the ladies. (two more for a measily $1500.00) Not my idea of profitability or fun. My parent have two trees in their front yard if you want to come on down and waste your time. FYI CAN17 cherries is a whole other story if your looking to do those?


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Im not sure what type of cherries they are ,all I know is that they are paying more than the almonds.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Trevor Mansell said:


> Im not sure what type of cherries they are ,all I know is that they are paying more than the almonds.


If that's the case its my guess that they are Can17 or something "similar" cherries. If so the basic premise is that the growers poison the trees which stresses them to bloom early. This almost always overlaps with almond Pollination although in some years you can double dip by the hair of your teeth if you pollinate the right almonds in the right location. IE..... all non-parels and buttes in Bakerfield and Can 17 in Stockton on an early bloom in the almonds. The growers get the big bucks from the guys who lost WW2 in the pacific theater ( Pearl Harbor instigators if you haven't figured it out yet) cause they go nuts over them and are willing to pony up big money for the early ones come May. 

The way people are loosing bees curently you ought to get 200 or walk to almonds. The almond pollen is way better for the bees. Its like pouring TNT down the queens throat compared to anything else nature offers. Anyone who chooses to pollinate blueberries or another crop at the same time is usually desperate, kissing a growers rear end for another favor done, or just ought of the loop IMO.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Never heard of that Honey 4 All, but it makes sense. Those guys get their own packing shed most of the time too where the best fruits are processed. I can't complain since they do pay top $$ but it would be nice to get some good cherries at the store for once. Hopefully my trees produce this year and I can get a cherry that is sweet and tastes like something.


----------

